# Can I dry wool in the sun?



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Will the sun damage my wool soakers and covers? I need them to dry F A S T


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't see why not, though it might fade the color a bit depending on how long they are out for and how often you do it.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

I always dry them in the sun and the sun is also good at killing bacteria! I have done this for all my kids, for a total of ten years with no problems...


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah I've done this too but just make sure you don't leave them out for too long to prevent fading. I like to keep flipping and turn them inside out and right side out again to prevent fading AND make them dry faster. Good luck!

Meg


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

spin them out in the washer first to really speed up drying time.


----------

